
The old Google News layout - aznnico
https://www.theoldgnews.com
======
steanne
i saw it for a second, then it just redirected to the new site.

~~~
aznnico
What device/browser are you using?

~~~
steanne
linux firefox 52esr

~~~
aznnico
Do you have any FF plugins installed? I wonder if that's an issue. I tried
Ubuntu FF and it worked fine. I don't have any 302 redirects anywhere. Weird.

